# Post Your Drawings/Paintings/Sketches etc!



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think I actually like drawing more than playing piano and have more talent at it. I kind have the whimsical nature that Picasso had in his cubism days; that's who I think _most_ of my works relate to.

Try this one!


----------

